# 7 year old brittany another problem



## mtveit (Oct 19, 2007)

Same dog different problem. She loves to retrieve everything except dead birds??? dummies, dummies with wings tied to them balls anything you throw. 
Dead or frozen birds thrown no interest??

mike


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Read the post at the top on "hold".


----------



## mtveit (Oct 19, 2007)

If I am reading this right my dog will fetch retrieve and hold and drop bumpers or anything else I just have to go to the frozen bird next...

Why was it so easy with the bumpers? I never had to force her to retrieve hold or drop those? She just did it for me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Why was it so easy with the bumpers? I never had to force her to retrieve hold or drop those? She just did it for me.


WHo knows why? Thats the point of teaching a command so you can make her do something when she refuses.

IF you teach it there are no short cuts start from the beginning and go thru the process step by step they build on each other.

Try to short cut it and it wont work.

Its not hard and the good result is worth the trouble


----------



## mtveit (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks for the info I have a lot of work to do but like you said it is all worth while

mike


----------

